# Retiring in France



## stevesawyer1895

Does France tax USA Social Security pension income if we relocate to France and if so what might be the expected rate?


----------



## Bevdeforges

The short answer is: no, US SS is not taxed in France.

But it's not just a matter of not bothering to declare it on your French tax forms. You declare your worldwide income from all sources on both your US and French tax forms each year. The US IRS allows you a direct tax credit for what you pay to France on the various income categories against the US taxes those sources of income generate. In France, you summarize the various foreign-sources of income on a special form and the treatment is then applied. For US SS, you receive a tax credit at French rates for the declared foreign income. It's actually a whole bunch simpler than the "Foreign Tax Credit" on US form 1116 - but it's a little tricky to describe here.


----------



## stevesawyer1895

Thank you. What can we expect to pay for a furnished rental in one the country side villages?


----------



## jweihl

stevesawyer1895 said:


> Thank you. What can we expect to pay for a furnished rental in one the country side villages?


There are too many variables in your story problem to get any meaningful answer. In order to get a better range try and narrow down the following:
1. Which department (or region)? This is probably the most important thing as real estate, like everywhere, is location, location, location.
2. Apartment or house?
3. Number of rooms (bedrooms + living areas)
4. Approximate square meters (inside and outside if you want outdoor space).
5. Length of lease (holiday, 1 year, or perhaps a longer (unfurnished) lease.

There is a TON of variation, so maybe the best approach is to look at some appealing regions and look at listings to see if they seem reasonable to your situation.


----------



## Peasant

stevesawyer1895 said:


> Does France tax USA Social Security pension income if we relocate to France and if so what might be the expected rate?


France does not tax retirement income. Not US Social Security nor IRA/401K withdrawals.
The US, however, continues to tax to tax them, which is fair (IMO) for IRA withdrawals, but not (IMO) for Social Security payments.


----------



## Peasant

stevesawyer1895 said:


> Thank you. What can we expect to pay for a furnished rental in one the country side villages?


As with adult diapers...
Depends.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As has been said, your question is similar to "how long is a piece of string?" Not to mention that furnished rentals out in the countryside can tend to be of the "holiday rental" variety, where rents vary by the season. There are also big differences in the laws related to furnished vs. unfurnished rentals. 


Peasant said:


> France does not tax retirement income.


Small niggle here: The statement is true as far as US Social Security and "national" retirement programs are concerned. Also to a certain extent with other "foreign" national retirement pension programs. Private retirement pensions may or may not be taxable in France, depending on the relevant tax treaty. And non-pension "retirement income" from other sources varies as to its taxability. (But full disclosure: I am an accountant by trade and so tend to use terms like "retirement income" in their broader, legalistic sense.)


----------

